# The scammer update....



## reptalica (Jan 21, 2014)

As most on here would know just prior to Christmas I was burnt by a scammer who replied to an ad of mine on RDU classifieds. We all know at the end of the day I shouldn't have parted with the $625 without first verifying the other person's bona fide's. 

Anyways, just wanted to update you all as of today as to how the investigation is progressing.

I called Nelson Bay Police Station today and relaunched the inquiry as things had been a bit quiet for a couple of weeks.

The lady police member was most friendly and polite and all too willing to help. She knew of the scammer in question who shall continue to remain nameless and that him and his partner have 4 kids and had recently ripped off a motel in the Nelson Bay area and trashed the joint.

Their modus operandi is that they move around and are hard to pin down. The police member seemed to think their last known destination was in Maitland.

I will be getting a call back after their lunch break and hopefully can update further then. 

The bottom line is to watch out for this guy and his missus as they will stop at nothing and are desperate for $$$.

He will threaten and use all sorts of bluff and innuendo's. 

I just don't want some good honest people on here getting the same treatment as I got.


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 21, 2014)

Good on you mate!. this guy is defiantly going to get it extremely bad, deserves it too


----------



## reptalica (Jan 29, 2014)

Just found this on ******'s facebook page......makes u laugh doesn't it at what a hypocrite he is. Tis all good, I have just sent his son a message saying "I'm an old friend of ***k's and been trying to get in touch with him so that we can catch up". Awaiting a reply.

This is his latest on facebook....

"I can't cope without my little babies,its too quiet without them,why do the mothers use them as collateral,but they always say you can see them wheneva u want,if they lie to their own family members,obviously they will lie to anyone,well my darling ur in for a rude shook,no-one will stop me,my babies mean the world to me,"

"Why do ppl say ***** to others to make out their good,lies gets ya nowhere.the truth is gunna hurt some ppl soon,I'm out for revenge now"


So there is the latest as per his facebook account....

I am considering flying up there. Some might laugh and say why would u bother. I have 626 reasons why. I lost $625 of my hard earned to this low life scammer and the other reason is because is a lying, deceitful good for nothing existence on this planet of hours.

if I can't get to him directly then I know his son works at Maccas at Kempsey. Silly boy putting it on his profile.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2014)

What, are you going to take out your anger on the guys kid?
Where's the honour in that?

I 'm all for theives and rip off merchants getting their just deserves, but leave his kid out of it ok? They are different people and he probably has copped crap all his life anyway just being the son of of a weirdo.
$600 bucks..... It will cost you double or triple that to act out your revenge, its a lesson in life for you, cop it on the chin and get on with your life.


----------



## Varanoidea (Jan 29, 2014)

Don't bring yourself down to his level mate.


----------



## Cypher69 (Jan 29, 2014)

Christ, I just remembered getting scammed years ago... $ up front for a brand new lap-top "off the docks".
All I could think about was the smile on my gf's face when I gave it to her as a gift.
Then after 2 days of text messages back & forth...it slowly sank in that I got scammed.

It's not so much losing the money, it's the hurt that your pride takes feeling like a gullible fool.


----------



## hulloosenator (Jan 29, 2014)

tell us who it is ...... why should he remain anonymous ? GEEEEEZ !

do we have to now not deal with everyone in the Maitland / Newcastle area ??? or do we have to ask everyone if they are married and how many kids they have.

PM me his name , as i live in the area and have a right to know .


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

It must be so frustrating, I just dont think going near his Son will help at all(it may impede your case with the Police) Perhaps you could give your new found info to the Police  I hope the lowlife cops Karma 3 fold..... I too believe they need to be named and shamed


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey everyone - there is a thread on here I am suspect on too - [email protected] is the email address I got the reply from and the ad was posted as Reptiles Down Under – Yearling female aussie native GTP 

The pics came back when I requested were not yearlings and not the snakes pictured in the ad, nor were they aussie natives. I smell a scam - be careful


----------



## reptalica (Jan 29, 2014)

No no noooooooooooooooooooo completely misunderstood.........and apologies if my post was misinterpreted. His son aint a kid for starters.......late teens early 20's apparently. I couldnt give a fats rats toss how hard of a life him or his kid has had......

I told u all from the start I am going to be relentless in pursuit of MR and if it means he cant do this to other forum members so be it.

So just in case we all forgot, NO, irrespect of the kids age he is only a pawn on the chessboard.

If u read closely I am using him to get to MR.


----------



## Karnyge (Jan 29, 2014)

Mate seeking revenge will not solve anything, especially going after the son, that could just lead to all sorts of legal issues, restraining order for one, leave it in the hands of the police. I'll be honest, I wouldn't hold your breath, this would not be on the top of their list, I can tell you now a close person to me was scammed over $200,000, the person responsible was actually wanted for skipping court in another state, he was known to police but hard to track (fake names etc), believed to be working within a multimillion dollar crime syndicate, it has been over 2 years since it happened, the money most definitely gone, and to this day justice has not been served, my friend will never see his life savings again, he is not someone I would like to mess with brought up hard as nails but there is nothing he can do, imagine what he is feeling the embarrassment, stress, his pride, I know its frustrating but unfortunately we live in a world full of people doing wrong, you will learn from this and the next time someone tries to scam you, you will call bs straight away. Good luck.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do not understand why people are telling Reptalica to leave the son alone. He made it pretty clear that all he wants to do is sucker the son into telling him where his father actually is at the moment.

It is only natural to want to give this low-life a piece of your mind. However I agree that there is nothing to be gained by personally fronting the guy. You will not be the first to do so, or the last. Your money has been smoked, swallowed or injected by now. And if you were to lose it once you caught up with him, then its odds on you will wind up on the wrong end of an assault charge or worse, like nasty retaliation directed at your family members. This scumbag is an experienced professional con artist who knows all the angles and has zero conscience. Look at the bs he put on Facebook – designed to get sympathy and make others think he is a doting father that places immense importance on his little ones, as if other people are the most important thing in his life. He is clearly as slimy as they come. The most constructive thing you can do is assist the police to find him, without him knowing.

*Reptalica*, Am really sorry to see you get stung. The loss of dollars hurts. The “how could I have been so stupid?” hurts. And the damage done to your faith in your fellow man hurts. It takes time to come to terms with all of that. It takes time to stop feeling angry. It takes time to stop feeling hurt. It takes time to stop wanting revenge. It time to stop blaming yourself. And it takes time to regain trust in your fellow man. Just bear that in mind.


Blue


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 30, 2014)

Unfortunately, people like MR rely on the people they suckered just giving up because it all gets too hard. They rely on their victims just shrugging it off and saying "what can you do?" I believe that reptalica should persist if he/she has the energy to do this, but the persistence needs to be tempered with careful consideration of the means, and especially the goals. MR has been scamming in NSW and Qld for a number of years now - one of my friends inadvertantly bought a snake from him which was (to me) obviously wild-caught, and which subsequently died. On another occasion I was actually in the house of a friend who MR beat down the price of a snake he (MR) wanted to buy, using their friendship as the lever. He then left the house with the snake, and immediately sold it to another person (outside the house he had just left) for a handsome profit. The guy is scum, but he's also a coward and moves from place to place as he craps in his various nests. It's unlikely he has any friends other than the dropkicks he hangs around with.

These scammers get away with what they do, and go on the relieve others of their cash (and their hopes...) because at the end of the day, it takes determination to stop them. The police have limited resources and probably little interest in following this up because of the small amounts if cash involved. I have no doubt he will be on some sort of government benefit because he is basically unemployable. You could try contacting Centrelink to report your stolen money, because he sure as hell wouldn't be reporting it as income.

Good luck reptalica, but be careful how you go.

Jamie


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I do not understand why people are telling Reptalica to leave the son alone. He made it pretty clear that all he wants to do is sucker the son into telling him where his father actually is at the moment.
> 
> Not that clear.
> I advise just working in with the cops, its only money not an arm or leg or a life. You now have all these threads on here, you go get in his face and things blow up you could very well find all this go against you in court. At the end of the day you'll make more money, and time spent enacting a vendetta over a loss of $600 is time wasted. Better off going for a herp trip or a surf trip and doing something good, with people you like and don't wory about him, his life will catch up with him for sure.
> Except... now your a bit wiser, and if you learn from this experience it has actually taught you something, which in a strange way you should be grateful for.


----------



## reptalica (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=4778]cement[/MENTION] appreciate your comments and apologies if I have offended anyone on here but my mere intentions were absolutely not to interfere with MR's son in any way shape or form in a way that could see me prosecuted. My past occupations have "taught me" that's exactly what you don't do and won't achieve anything.

I do like the sound of a herp trip mate........and yeah in all reality I might not even get there but I guess I'm a little more thick skinned then some in that when I get burnt my level of tolerance is a lot less.

Cheers and hope that explained it somewhat.

I was in all reality using the son to try and call his bluff where his old man is. So far he is playing ball.


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2014)

Thats ok mate all good, I certainly am not offended.

And its not that I dont want to see MR get whats coming, Ive met him in person and been to his house and seen how he keeps animals. Just wanted to add that money changed hands......so that means its business...... and if losing on a business deal turned everyone into revengeful, vindictive mindset, then the world as we know it would be stuffed.
And to be honest, when it happens at the top (governments and politicians, police, the sick news thats coming out now about religous leaders and salvo's) it's almost understandable that its happening at the bottom. Doesn't make it right though. I just prefer to pursue happiness.
It has to be a sign of his stupidity though to even be on facebook doesn't it?


----------



## Newhere (Jan 30, 2014)

Yea getting revenge now is pretty much out of the question, all you can do is keep pestering the police and give them as much info as you can dig up on him, Jamie is right and you should report him to the fraud department of centrelink as they may reduce his benifits if they find out he is making money.

I know you are trying to stop other people being scammed by making these threads but its all evidence that will be used against you if you do manage to get your revenge, my advice would be to learn from this experience and next time somebody rips you off (hopefully it doesn't happen) keep quiet and plan your revenge, this guy would scam so many people that he really would have no idea who you are if you found him and flogged him.


----------



## Radar (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm sure he has plenty of druggo 'mates' looking to flog him one.


----------



## scorps (Jan 30, 2014)

Can someone pm me who we are tslking about please?


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 30, 2014)

Reptalica what ever you have to do to bring this matter to a close you do it. At the end of the day your the one who has to be happy with the outcome no one else. Good Luck.


----------



## champagne (Jan 30, 2014)

reptalica said:


> Thanks @cement appreciate your comments and apologies if I have offended anyone on here but my mere intentions were absolutely not to interfere with MR's son in any way shape or form in a way that could see me prosecuted. My past occupations have "taught me" that's exactly what you don't do and won't achieve anything.
> 
> I do like the sound of a herp trip mate........and yeah in all reality I might not even get there but I guess I'm a little more thick skinned then some in that when I get burnt my level of tolerance is a lot less.
> 
> ...



didn't you have ''connections'' and were going to get this problem looked after? but thumbs up for posting your plan on an open forum.....


----------



## reptalica (Jan 30, 2014)

champagne said:


> didn't you have ''connections'' and were going to get this problem looked after? but thumbs up for posting your plan on an open forum.....



Sorry champers, didn't know I had to run my "change of plans" by you, but now that you mentioned it i will in the future.

Here here!


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 3, 2014)

What's the guys name ? I live near maitland


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 3, 2014)

Reptalica good for you for being able to chase this up. I hope that you get the information you seek from the son. As you said you are simply contacting him so that you can gain information on where his father is now living and a contact number so maybe you can give him a friendly phone call. It is great that you have been able to find information out and contact the son via facebook. I wasn't that lucky with this toad. For those who want to say it is only $600 and get over it. It isn't just about the money it is the principle of it all. I am sure if it happend to you then you would feel differently about it all. Instead of judging someone for sharing with us who were scammed by this toad also maybe some support would be more productive.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought for the most part(myself included)people were worried that OP would exascerbate the situaton and were only concerned he would get himself into hot water. I hope the rotter falls on a pineapple sideways(neked of course lol)


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm with cwt here. It may be only a few hundred bucks, but it's reptalica's money, not MR's, and he was obviously scamming from the outset - MR set out to deliberately defraud this member, as he has done on many occasions in the past. The total would add up to many thousands of other peoples dollars, so if everybody decided to shrug this stuff off as too hard, he'll just continue to do what he's always done because it works for him, and YOU could be next. We could all do it and make handy cash whenever we needed it if there were no consequences.

The thing about fraudsters is that they are as clever as they are dishonest, and they improve their slippery skills whenever they're sprung, so they don't make the same mistake again. The one very big fraudster I had close dealings with in recent years was (and probably still is...) very clever, or maybe I was just dumb when I continued to take his word for things that were looking more & more dodgey every day. They are usually narcissistic people with an immense sense of entitlement... to your property or your money.

Do what you feel you must do reptalica, without putting yourself in harm's way of course. Not that MR is a threat to anything but your bank account...

Jamie


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, speaking from experience, there is only two ways to go.
Take him to court, or settle it out of court.
When there is money changing hands then in a sense it is business. It might not be "normal" business but to say it's not the money its the principal is a load of crap. Reptalica has also stated that it was his "hard earned".
Yes, the principal part of it was wrong and yes it was also premeditated, as are all his type of "transactions".
So here is what you have... Are the police going to prosecute him? And do/will they activily pursue him if they get a lead on his whereabouts? The answer to this will give you some idea on just how big a deal the law considers him to be. Will the cops take him to court and charge him? Because, if that is not in their game plan then you are stuffed. You could try taking him yourself but it will cost you dearly and there will be no justice or recourse.
Or, you break his face.
Neither of these options will get your $600 "hard earned" back. Only one option will give you any amount of satisfaction.The other option will take more "hard earned". Will either of these stop him from being an immoral low life, no. 

In life you win some and you lose some. If you are serious about trying to protect others from him, then what you are doing by putting this up here and sending his name around by pm is all you got. Unless like I said the cops are willing to take him. If they are then carry on and find his abode.

No one likes to be taken, it is a serious blow to the ego. Put that aside for a minute and look at the options from a higher perspective.

I heard a true story on Sunday. A guy borrowed $2 million to build a child care centre, and as it drew close to the time to open the centre, another one opened up in the same suburb at the same time. He thought he would do the right thing and let the bank know that his projected intake and hence cash flow would not be as high as first planned so he did. He called the bank explained the situation. 4 weeks later the bank sends him an order to sell the centre and pay the mortgage back. There goes his "hard earned". His job, his livelyhood.
How long does it take to recover from a $600 loss? 
If its that important to you to be someone else's karma, then go for it, but your options are very limited now because of this forum, and it's always interested me how people will encourage others to do what they don't have the balls to do themselves.

Good luck.


----------



## reptalica (Feb 4, 2014)

It appears through having been chatting to a debt recovery agency this morning that there is an avenue through the bank for recovery. When this first blew up we approached the bank and lodged a formal complaint through them and if the respondant (MR and JB) hadnt replied by February 7th then I believe because it was as a result of criminal / fraudulent activity I may have a case.

Will update when I know further.
[MENTION=36789]champagne[/MENTION] - something has come across me and I've decided to approach this in a logical, sensical manner....."no contacts, no connections"......ah well, common sense prevails. :twisted:


----------



## shell477 (Feb 4, 2014)

reptalica said:


> When this first blew up we approached the bank and lodged a formal complaint through them and if the respondant (MR and JB) hadnt replied by February 7th then I believe because it was as a result of criminal / fraudulent activity I may have a case.




Have been following this thread but haven't said anything until now. You have put this on a public forum where there is every chance he is watching. If you were hoping to get a case by the above means then you have probably just alerted him and blown your chances.


----------



## reptalica (Feb 4, 2014)

Hardly. He and his butt fugly missus needed to respond by Feb 7th for the bank not to prosecute. I'm thinking they would have a combined intellect of a split pea and that's with all due respect to the split pea.

I believe the bank have their own insurance against those who offend.

Time will tell.


----------



## champagne (Feb 4, 2014)

The bank can't do anything. Even you put the money into the wrong person account the bank can't transfer the funds back without permission, they have no power in civil matters... The only way you will recover your money is by going to the police and having him charged and then taking it to court to try and get your money back, naturally he will claim hardship as he is probably on the dole and only have to pay it back at $5 a week.


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 4, 2014)

If the bank can't do anything and fraud is different as there are means to pay the money back to the person doing the frauding. The bank then takes the fraudster to court for the amount plus legal expenses. But if for some reason they don't go down this avenue then you can take him to small claims court you can get a baliff to serve the papers or do it yourself or have someone do it for you. You get court date if he doesn't show then it automaticly rules in your favour and it has to go to court close to where you live. An order to pay will be processed if he doesn't pay them you can send a baliff around and they will seize items to the value of the debt plus costs. So no $5 per week is needed.


----------



## champagne (Feb 4, 2014)

cwtiger said:


> If the bank can't do anything and fraud is different as there are means to pay the money back to the person doing the frauding. The bank then takes the fraudster to court for the amount plus legal expenses. But if for some reason they don't go down this avenue then you can take him to small claims court you can get a baliff to serve the papers or do it yourself or have someone do it for you. You get court date if he doesn't show then it automaticly rules in your favour and it has to go to court close to where you live. An order to pay will be processed if he doesn't pay them you can send a baliff around and they will seize items to the value of the debt plus costs. So no $5 per week is needed.



Because it's money transferred between accounts and there is a dispute about what he received from those funds, they won't get involved. Yes it should go to small claims but you have to find his address to have court papers issued so this is why you should have him charged criminally and once convicted it's a pretty open shut case at small claims. Also he will need items of value for them to be seized... If you are ripping people off $600 here and there I'd bet he doesn't have 2 cents to his name, in which case $5 a week will be all he can afford.


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 4, 2014)

Maybe because he rips people of for their hard earned dollars he has things. He may move around but again that doesn't mean he has nothing. And even if he used the money he rips off from people for a gambling,drug,alchole or anyother habit then everyone needs furniture and a car and clothing and special items. All these are items that can be seized and sold a auction. I doubt very much though that he would have nothing with all the money he has ripped from innocent people. As to the bank I understand what you are saying regarding the transfer thing but each bank deals with these things differently.

I know you would need an address to take to small claims court that is why I said he will need to be served by etc etc etc. I wasn't saying that you can take him to small claims without knowing his address. Police may see this as a civil matter therefore no criminal charges will be laid.


----------



## champagne (Feb 4, 2014)

cwtiger said:


> Maybe because he rips people of for their hard earned dollars he has things. He may move around but again that doesn't mean he has nothing. And even if he used the money he rips off from people for a gambling,drug,alchole or anyother habit then everyone needs furniture and a car and clothing and special items. All these are items that can be seized and sold a auction. I doubt very much though that he would have nothing with all the money he has ripped from innocent people. As to the bank I understand what you are saying regarding the transfer thing but each bank deals with these things differently.
> 
> I know you would need an address to take to small claims court that is why I said he will need to be served by etc etc etc. I wasn't saying that you can take him to small claims without knowing his address. Police may see this as a civil matter therefore no criminal charges will be laid.



Yeah I can see where you are coming from and it's heresay on both our parts without having all the facts. Either way this guy should be charged and taken to court, I believe both criminal and civil. It's people like this that wreck the hobby and interstate/ non local sales market for everyone.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 5, 2014)

He didn't have a car when I had dealings with him. Used to rely on the goodwill of his friends to drive him around and keep him connected.

Jamie


----------



## 43nickw (Feb 5, 2014)

*scam*



reptalica said:


> As most on here would know just prior to Christmas I was burnt by a scammer
> dont be shy ,i got ripped off by a scammer on this site , i named him then got contacted by numerous members he had stolen from also, thanks to this site and its members he is now doin 9 months in prison , name the bludger. its a small world on the web


----------

